# Quorum Toro Cigar Review - mild to boring stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had to try this one.
I must say mine has had the most perfect construction, tight just as a fresh cigar should be, beautiful wrapper, great draw...

Read the full review here: Quorum Toro Cigar Review - mild to boring stick


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I was intrigued by the Quorum bundles not only from the price but from the manufacturer so I purchased some. Unfortunately I was a little on the let down side. 
The construction was nice, burned good, descent draw, taste was about what one would expect for the price. But what really got to me was it seemed like they used way too much glue on the bands and every time I went to take it off, if it wouldnt just slide off, it would tear the wrapper. 
No this isnt a problem that would keep me from buying them again but nonetheless aggravating. Especially since I am the type of smoker that 9 out of 10 times will remove the band before lighting or within the first 1/4 of smoking it. Not sure why I just have always done this. But all in all they are a nice everyday, working around the house type of smoke.


----------

